# Motorhome Valeting/Detailing



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

I have been considering setting up a car valeting business, which then got me thinking. Does anyone specialize in valeting motorhomes? I suppose quite a few people would rather pay to have their MH cleaned and detailed if they know it would be done well (especially the roof).

I am interested in getting some feedback from members to see if it is worth me looking into it.

So what do you think?


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Jezport said:


> I have been considering setting up a car valeting business, which then got me thinking. Does anyone specialize in valeting motorhomes? I suppose quite a few people would rather pay to have their MH cleaned and detailed if they know it would be done well (especially the roof).
> I am interested in getting some feedback from members to see if it is worth me looking into it.
> So what do you think?


Very time consuming if you want to do it properly, we have three valeters so we should know.

Other problem is the geographical location of the vehicles, widespread and very few compared to car and vans.

Limited market in my view.

Peter


----------



## gdleeds (Mar 15, 2008)

Excellent idea.. I`l be your first customer, plus car to do as well

pm me

Graham 
gdleeds


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

One step up from a car wash......external wash and polish to a high standard......should do OK?

The only doubt I have is the distance between MHs and the even greater distance between the small minority that would pay for such a service.

Presumably it would be a mobile service?

Good Luck :wink:


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:


> Jezport said:
> 
> 
> > I have been considering setting up a car valeting business, which then got me thinking. Does anyone specialize in valeting motorhomes? I suppose quite a few people would rather pay to have their MH cleaned and detailed if they know it would be done well (especially the roof).
> ...


Thanks Peter,

I had considered all the things you have pointed out. I would also be doing cars, but if there is sufficient interest from MH owners I would like to look into the possibilities of offering a good quality service to them.

As an owner I know what should and should not be done to a MH, which many regular valeters would not know.

Obviosly I cannot offer a nationwide service, unless I can get a few vans that need valeting in close proximity of each other.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

EJB said:


> One step up from a car wash......external wash and polish to a high standard......should do OK?
> 
> The only doubt I have is the distance between MHs and the even greater distance between the small minority that would pay for such a service.
> 
> ...


Yes it would be mobile. Have motorhome and can travel


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

gdleeds said:


> Excellent idea.. I`l be your first customer, plus car to do as well
> 
> pm me
> 
> ...


Thanks Graham.

PM Sent


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

It would be great to pay someone who enjoyed clambering about on the roof of our MH. My husband doesn't mind doing the sides and lower areas but he is not so keen on the roof, and you won't catch me up there for all the tea in China!!

Unfortunately I have a good view of the roof of ours from the upper stories of the house so am well aware how well it has (or has not) been cleaned! Devon's not far from Leeds though - you could nip over this afternoon and do it for us could you? 

I think it is a fabulous idea, although I think the logistics of covering such a disperate customer base may make it difficult for you. Good luck, and please let me know if you do start up such a business.


----------



## navigator (Aug 31, 2006)

I would use you!

Motorhome and car if the price was right!

Ian (Guiseley)


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

You could set up a rally Jezport, Motorhome Wash Rally or come to all the rallies we have listed with your gear, I am sure you would get at least a few requiring your services me included I hate washing the thing:lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

MrsW said:


> It would be great to pay someone who enjoyed clambering about on the roof of our MH. My husband doesn't mind doing the sides and lower areas but he is not so keen on the roof, and you won't catch me up there for all the tea in China!!
> 
> Unfortunately I have a good view of the roof of ours from the upper stories of the house so am well aware how well it has (or has not) been cleaned! Devon's not far from Leeds though - you could nip over this afternoon and do it for us could you?
> 
> I think it is a fabulous idea, although I think the logistics of covering such a diperate customer base may make it difficult for you. Good luck, and please let me know if you do start up such a business.


I am in Leeds, West Yorkshire. 
I am a perfectionist, and have had loads of practice detailing my Cougar which I attend car show in. So believe me If I say I will clean the roof it will be clean


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Count me in :lol: 

Our local car valetter (is there such a profession?) does the outside of ours once a year before we go on hols. He is thorough, but I always worry he does not remember what I tell him about pressure hoses etc. 

We also get ours done at the dealers when it goes in for its habitation check. 

Not sure I would want our inside done as we keep it in fairly good condition as we use it all year. Perhaps someone who is a seasonal user would like the service?

As with most things if the marketing is accurate then it may well be a goer.

All the best with your idea.

Sue


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Jezport said:


> Yes it would be mobile. Have motorhome and can travel


If you are offering a mobile service plus cars then its not a bad idea, might be worth tapping up dealers as well.

Peter


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

We'd use it ! Brilliant idea and not one that we've seen so you're in a niche market.

Shame you're in Yorkshire though. Now if you set up in Kent, shortly after / before people came back on the ferry or tunnel you'd have a captive audience.

Now if the CC /C&CC were not so totally anti-commercial interests on site it would be the perfect service to have on a site somewhere central. Perhaps a CS/ CL would let you use them as a base ?


G


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

I'd certainly go for it.

The idea of attending some of the rallies is a good idea, or get a list of interested punters and try and group them together.

Andrew


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

androidGB said:


> I'd certainly go for it.
> 
> The idea of attending some of the rallies is a good idea, or get a list of interested punters and try and group them together.
> 
> Andrew


I did think of that, I will give it a bit more thought. As I have a full time job at the moment I can only do a few rallies.


----------



## millepeed (Sep 17, 2007)

hi jezport
im a mechanic and i service a few m/homes along with cars and motorcycles when work has been slow now more than ever i have myself valeted m/home to a very good degree but this takes alot of time expect to take an avg of 8 hrs work to do a real good job but hey its work and if some people are prepared to pay and understand the work you have done then i say very good luck to you,
also if you pm me i can if you haven't already put you onto some people for good ummm what shal i say auto g products.
all the best in the future
vince


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

We've got no facilities to clean our van at home or on the site where we keep it and have tried several MH dealers who, bluntly, don't want our business. 

Prices quoted have been from £50 upwards for a wash- no polish and no valetting inside. That would work out at about £6 an hour if you worked for 8 hours and allowed for cleaning materials. Whether this is what they charge because they don't want our business or whether this is what they charge when they do, I don't know

G


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Grizzly said:


> We've got no facilities to clean our van at home or on the site where we keep it and have tried several MH dealers who, bluntly, don't want our business.
> 
> Prices quoted have been from £50 upwards for a wash- no polish and no valetting inside. That would work out at about £6 an hour if you worked for 8 hours and allowed for cleaning materials. Whether this is what they charge because they don't want our business or whether this is what they charge when they do, I don't know
> 
> G


I think that most valeters do not really know where to start on a MH. I have done a bit of research and phoned around. I asked how long they would spend on the vehicle, if they would be using a pressure washer :evil: and a number of other things like price etc.

Most said 2 to 3 hours, most would use a pressure washer and when I asked if the roof would be cleaned most companies said they couldnt do it :roll:

So in conclusion. If I would have been looking for a good valeting company willing to do my MH to a standard that I would find acceptable I would still be looking today :!:


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Grizzly said:


> We've got no facilities to clean our van at home or on the site where we keep it and have tried several MH dealers who, bluntly, don't want our business.
> 
> Prices quoted have been from £50 upwards for a wash- no polish and no valetting inside. That would work out at about £6 an hour if you worked for 8 hours and allowed for cleaning materials. Whether this is what they charge because they don't want our business or whether this is what they charge when they do, I don't know
> 
> G


Just a thought. At £50 to work for 8 hours then deduct materials you would be under the legal minimum wage. So I presume they were quoting for a quick blow over with a pressure washer and a wipe down.


----------



## MattRS (May 30, 2008)

Hi

There must be hundreds of motorhomes / caravans sat on storage sites around the country. Mine is on a CASSOA registered farm site which provides access to water, etc - this may be another good area to focus. My storage site has a mobile repair van which comes around once a fortnight - seems to be used an awful lot.

if you could get in with a couple of storage site owners, you'd have access to vans whilst unused (so less time pressure) and the ability to run appointments, etc.

I'd definitely use the service !

Matt


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Jezport said:


> Just a thought. At £50 to work for 8 hours then deduct materials you would be under the legal minimum wage. So I presume they were quoting for a quick blow over with a pressure washer and a wipe down.


Quite. This was the price we'd pay to the dealer so what the bloke outside in the freezing cold doing the job would get I don't know.

G


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

I already have a couple of potential customers from MHF and I have been offered a Ferrari to valet


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Jezport said:


> I already have a couple of potential customers from MHF and I have been offered a Ferrari to valet


Good news indeed ! I hope you made it clear to the Ferrari owner that you can't possibly make sure all the fiddly bits of engine are quite clean until you've turned it over a bit- a trip down the motorway should be enough I imagine - ?

G


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Grizzly said:


> Jezport said:
> 
> 
> > I already have a couple of potential customers from MHF and I have been offered a Ferrari to valet
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: 
No but I asked if I can take photos of the car.


----------



## Rislar (Aug 16, 2008)

Great idea, you'll be swamped


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Rislar said:


> Great idea, you'll be swamped


Hopefully,

I have all my equipment sorted and a couple of jobs booked in. So if you are interested and want a quote please send me a PM.

I will be attending Temple Newsam and will do work there if required, I can also do maintenance and modification work if required.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

I have done a lot more research on companies who do valeting. I found out that 90% dont want to do a MH, they say its too much hard work. Then there are others who will do the work but they want to pressure wash it and do a quick once over with a cloth. I only found one person who I would let near my MH as he knew not to use a pressure washer, not to use certain chemicals on plastic windows and he knew how time consuming a propper job would be.

I have also asked the prices that they charge and found out that the pressure washer cowboys charges start at £45 to £80 to do a so called exterior valet. The companies that say they offer a propper service start at £80 and go upto £300 for a large RV.

So I am now looking to build up a buisiness specialising in motorhome valeting and detailing. I have detailed my Cougar for many years,it attends many shows and I have had people ask me to do their cars for them at shows. As a motorhome owner I know what should and should not be done to a MH and only use quality non corrosive chemicals on any vehicle that I do.

Please PM me if you want more details especially if you would like any work done at Temple Newsham.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

I am still looking for more valeting work, I have a few booked in but I am wanting to get some more bookings especially at the Temple Newsham show.

I can cover most of Yorkshire and Lancashire.


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

Please let me know if you ever get as far west as Devon as I have a van just waiting to be cleaned properly.


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

Heres one for you , the one at the back , 36ft long,exterior valet needed .I'll pm you :wink:


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

MrsW said:


> Please let me know if you ever get as far west as Devon as I have a van just waiting to be cleaned properly.


If I could get 5 jobs in the area or on the way I would do it.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

damondunc said:


> Heres one for you , the one at the back , 36ft long,exterior valet needed .I'll pm you :wink:


Thats a great motor. Let me know as soon as you want my services, I will look forward to doing it.


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

Have pmd you Jezport


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

LadyJ said:


> You could set up a rally Jezport, Motorhome Wash Rally or come to all the rallies we have listed with your gear, I am sure you would get at least a few requiring your services me included I hate washing the thing:lol:
> 
> Jacquie


If anyone attending a rally is interested in having their vehicle Valeted or you need any minor repair or maintenance work let me know.


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Hi Jezpoort, 

We'd definitely use you!

I think providing you could make it pay then it would be a great business idea. I am sure many Motorhome owners would grab the chance of your services for their pride and joy and would feel far happier having the job done by someone who is familiar with motorhomes and who they could trust to take great care of their much prized possession!

We have taken our motorhome to be valetted before but regretfully they have never done a thorough job, so hubby prefers to do it himself now. However, sometimes with having a busy shop to run, especially in the summer months, he doesn't always have the time to spend on giving it a really good clean, so we would happily pay someone to do a good and careful job! 

Like you say; the fact that you are experienced with motorhomes and know how you like things done yourself, is a great advantage and I believe this would be a major selling point when advertising your services. 

Just a thought - but It might be a good idea to have some flyers or business cards printed, offering your services to both caravans and motorhomes alike. You could then approach busy caravan sites or any other suitable premises or events where there are likely to be droves of prospective customers for you and ask the owners or organisers of such places if they would allow you to leave a pile of flyers/cards in their reception areas? Ask them if they would agree to you going onto their site/premises to valet their guests vehicles? Who knows, they make welcome an extra service such as yours for their guests and may be of the opinion that such a service could make their site or business even more attractive to "would be" customers. "It could quite easily become a case of "you scratch my back and I'll scratch yours?" 

If you were able to take advantage of the market in this way, then going down this avenue could prove to be a very lucrative one indeed for you and who knows you might soon become swamped with bookings!

Good luck and if ever you are in the Skegness area, (where situated along its coastal strip and the surrounding area there are literally thousands of caravan and motorhomes, not to mention hundreds of caravan and touring sites) then please let me know as we will be your first customers in the queue!  

All the best.

Sue


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

I Valeted an R reg motorhome today for a member.
When I got there the MH looked its age and had green mould over the roof, along all the edges and trims and all the panels looked discoloured. It looked a tough one, and it was!
However by the end of the day the MH looked like a nearly new van. I was very happy with my work, and so was the owner as he used words such as Wow when he thanked me.


----------



## shackman (May 6, 2007)

Sounds like a good business idea overall, especially at rallies etc. I would certainly be keen on using your services. Few odd questions though. 

How adaptable would you be? For example if you were covering a given rally and someone asked if you would do your magic only on the roof... Or if someone wanted just a quick wash?

Insurance wise, if you fell off a roof who is liable? Similarly, if your foot went through a roof or rooflight...etc?


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

shackman said:


> Sounds like a good business idea overall, especially at rallies etc. I would certainly be keen on using your services. Few odd questions though.
> 
> How adaptable would you be? For example if you were covering a given rally and someone asked if you would do your magic only on the roof... Or if someone wanted just a quick wash?
> 
> Insurance wise, if you fell off a roof who is liable? Similarly, if your foot went through a roof or rooflight...etc?


I am prepared to do part valets if I have time. However certain parts of the valet are the most difficult, for instance a really green roof with solar panel, TV aerial, sat dish vents etc would be a time consuming job even on its own. Also remember if I clean the roof the muck is washed downwards making the rest of the MH even dirtier. Also it takes me as much time to get my equipment set up to do a roof as a full valet.

Quick washes are easy, I can always fit an extra one in.

Re accidents etc. As with any insurance its down to whos fault it is. If I fell off my ladder its my fault, If you left a live un-insulated mains lead stuck out your roof and I got electrocuted its your fault.


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

Jezport said:


> MrsW said:
> 
> 
> > Please let me know if you ever get as far west as Devon as I have a van just waiting to be cleaned properly.
> ...


We'll be at Cornish Farm for the Rally for the beginning of May. What chance that you might make it there? If you do, we're first in line! That would set us up for the main season.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

MrsW said:


> Jezport said:
> 
> 
> > MrsW said:
> ...


My aim is to be able to quit my job if I get enough people who require my services. If all goes to plan, and I do quit I will be attending as many rallies and shows as possible.

Just checked, Cornish Farm Rally is fully booked


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

Bummer! Is there any room for negotiation for the service you could bring to members?


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

MrsW said:


> Bummer! Is there any room for negotiation for the service you could bring to members?


I dont know if thats a possibility.

I would need at least 2 valets for it to cover my expenses as it is quite far from me. As I said in my last post I will need to quit my job to be able to do this rally.

Before I would risk leaving my job, I want to book at least 2 jobs per week for four weeks ahead.

I will be attending the Temple Newsham show so if anyone wants their motorhome doing then please let me know.


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

Jezport, PM that very nice Mr. Eddievanbitz and I wouldn't be surprised if he can't find you a bit of room to set up.

Mind you he'll probably want you to do his  

It'll be just one more thing to add to this brilliant rally



Andrew


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

androidGB said:


> Jezport, PM that very nice Mr. Eddievanbitz and I wouldn't be surprised if he can't find you a bit of room to set up.
> 
> Mind you he'll probably want you to do his
> 
> ...


I'm still front of the queue there!


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

androidGB said:


> Jezport, PM that very nice Mr. Eddievanbitz and I wouldn't be surprised if he can't find you a bit of room to set up.
> 
> Mind you he'll probably want you to do his
> 
> ...


I may do that, but I still need to book some more local work before then.


----------



## gdleeds (Mar 15, 2008)

Booked Jerermy for my van.... good luck best thing I ever did was start my own business ... now just retired after 30 years


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

Are you taking before and after photos for a portfolio :wink: 

Looking forward to meeting you on saturday


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

damondunc said:


> Are you taking before and after photos for a portfolio :wink:
> 
> Looking forward to meeting you on saturday


I have a few from my last valet, I will try to post them when I get home.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

I am currently working on a price guide, this has been difficult as every motorhome job is different. I still have to work out a viable pricing system for larger RVs andas I am doing damonduncs RV tomorrow I will know after then.

I am still wanting to attract some more customers, as I would like to be doing this full time as soon as I can. I need a few more bookings before I can give my job up 

Once I do give my job up I will be booking to attend most rallies. So if you are attending one and may be interested in a valet please let me know via PM. I already have interest in the Cornish farm event but I am unsure if I can make that one.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

androidGB said:


> Jezport, PM that very nice Mr. Eddievanbitz and I wouldn't be surprised if he can't find you a bit of room to set up.
> 
> Mind you he'll probably want you to do his
> 
> ...


I have PMd Eddievanbitz, unfortunatly its not possible for me to attend this rally.

I have however, been granted permission to Valet at this rally
Hartenden Farm Rally

I do love Flamborough and the surrounding area so I shall enjoy working there.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Sonesta said:


> Hi Jezpoort,
> 
> We'd definitely use you!
> 
> ...


Thats two in this area................when can you come ?


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Briarose said:


> Sonesta said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Jezpoort,
> ...


Is that the Skegness area? If so I should be able to arrange that in the next few weeks


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Jezport said:


> Briarose said:
> 
> 
> > Sonesta said:
> ...


Yes I could make it one of Hubbys Birthday presents, you could do the MH and the car.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

The site just slowed down for me could a Mod sort please..........I didn't mean to be Fred of Corra I said I said LOL


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Briarose said:


> Jezport said:
> 
> 
> > Briarose said:
> ...


That sounds like a plan. I think I will be handing my notice in at work on Monday and stepping my business up to fulltime.


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

Jezport has spent a long ( and probably gruelling ) day valeting our RV and i would recommend him without reservation , the man didn't stop and has done a fantastic job  

Thanks Jezport , wishing you all the best with your future plans

Chris


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Briarose said:


> Sonesta said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Jezpoort,
> ...


If I am brave enough I will be handing my notice in at work either Sunday or Monday, then I have to work a weeks notice and I am then available


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

I have done it. I have handed my notice in.

So please PM me if you are interested in having your motorhome, RV or even your car valeted.


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Jezport said:


> I have done it. I have handed my notice in.
> 
> So please PM me if you are interested in having your motorhome, RV or even your car valeted.


Hi Jezport,

VERY BEST OF LUCK with the Venture.

Regards
Ian & Suzy


----------



## jiffyman (May 11, 2005)

Yeah, good luck with the venture, hope all turns out well for you!!!


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Good luck and hope all goes well.. It should do as you must be pretty well unique.

Please let us know when you're down anywhere near Oxfordshire.

G


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Grizzly said:


> Good luck and hope all goes well.. It should do as you must be pretty well unique.
> 
> Please let us know when you're down anywhere near Oxfordshire.
> 
> G


Thanks 
Will Do


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Jezport said:


> I have done it. I have handed my notice in.
> 
> So please PM me if you are interested in having your motorhome, RV or even your car valeted.


Hi the best of luck from me too.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

I would like to thank everyone for spending time replying to this thread.
Between you all you have offered a lot of advice which when added to what I already knew has given me the extra encouragement to commit to giving it a try.

Last Friday I left my job and will be working on building my valeting business up. I am quite a perfectionist myself and hope to attract customers through doing a top quality job and getting recommendations. Because I have managed to combine my love for car detailing with my love for motorhoming I will be able to attend lots of rallies and shows in the future.

Thanks Again

Jeremy


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

I have just detailed my motorhome ready for a trip to Southport at the weekend. I spent 2 days on the exterior including the engine bay, a full hand wax and all the fiddly bits. It looks like new again, I cant wait to get away for the first time this year.

I have also fitted some seat swivels, so that when we set up our parrot cage will move into the cab area.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

I spent today valeting a Vauxhall Vectra, it seemed strange doing a black car compared to my usual white motorhomes.


----------



## dcmo (May 19, 2005)

Best of luck.

We'd love to have our van done but I don't suppose you'll be heading to Stirling any time soon?? :roll:


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

dcmo said:


> Best of luck.
> 
> We'd love to have our van done but I don't suppose you'll be heading to Stirling any time soon?? :roll:


I may be heading to Gretna in August, my brother-in-law has decided to get married there :lol: and we will probably head north after that.

If I can get a few jobs in any area within reasonable distance I dont mind travelling. infact I enjoy the trip out.


----------

